# first experiment



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

This whole slingshot/slingbow thing is so addictive, and so much fun. One of my grandsons was looking on here and on you tube at some of the slingbows that are out there, and he asked me if i could make one. So after looking at some of the fantastic things made by folks with much more skill than me, i borrowed a few ideas and using a trumark catty, some paracord, a pipe bracket, a piece of fuel pipe, a spring from a clothes peg, a length of pvc pipe and two end caps(one screw in) an old bracket from some flat pack furniture and a screw in bolt from the same furniture( it was extra bits left over) i did buy some new arrows as that was the only thing i didn't have laying around. and this is the result, he can't wait to get down the river and see if he can get gramps a mullet.(i think it might be a bit harder than he thinks it is) the tubes are what was on the catty, so might replace them with black soon, they feel heavy enough for fishing though.


----------



## slingshotterLA (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks good. The only thing is that rigid pvc arrow rest, bit by bit it will tear the fletchings off the arrows. I saw people making arrow rests from toothbrushes, attaching them around that pvc rest, so arrow slides on brushes and fletchings go in spaces between toothbrushes.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice one buddy


----------

